
Apple plans to ship tablet - wglb
http://online.wsj.com/home-page?mod=djemalertTECH
======
buster
this link doesn't work for me. Only redirects to the homepage.

~~~
brk
Try this link:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870358090457463...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703580904574638630584151614.html)

